

Amazon unpacked - JumpCrisscross
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/ed6a985c-70bd-11e2-85d0-00144feab49a.html#slide0

======
danso
An old rule for writing news articles: use your best anecdote/quote/detail in
the lead, use your second best at the end:

> _Angi Cooney, who runs C Residential, the biggest estate agent in Rugeley,
> thinks the nature of employment is changing permanently and people should
> stop pining for the past. It’s “bloody great” that a company like Amazon
> chose to come to “this little old place”, she says fiercely, looking as if
> she’d like to take the town by the shoulders and give it a shake. “People
> expect a job for life, but the world isn’t like that any more, is it?”_

